# Sephora is coming to Vancouver!!



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Guess what Vancouver girls; you're getting not 1, but 2 Sephora stores!!

I overheard a gal saying that they were supposed to open sometime in the fall. I'll ask for more details next time I pop in there.


----------



## Elorien (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh my, like I need another temptation

Thanks for posting that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I'd love to know where they're going to be if you can get that info!


----------



## toropcheh (Mar 24, 2005)

*happy snoopy dance* Thank god! :-D


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 24, 2005)

kelly you should so get a PT job there


----------



## Elorien (Mar 24, 2005)

That would interfere with my plans to get a full-time job elsewhere.. but it is tempting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mmm, discount.


----------



## misslexa (Mar 25, 2005)

eep thats the most exciting news i've heard all week... any news of where... probably downtown and metrotown??


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 25, 2005)

you lucky vancouver girls..i wonder if nashville,tennessee will ever get a sephora :-/


----------



## amandamakeup (Mar 26, 2005)

Does anybody know when and if Sephora is coming to Montreal??

Thanks!


----------



## Lolita (Mar 28, 2005)

ack, if Vancouver wasnt enough of a shop-gasm enough already for me, 2 sephoras! Best news ive heard all week!


----------



## mingpeigirl (Feb 9, 2008)

Any new news about Sephora coming to Vancouver?  Where?  When?


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 9, 2008)

There's one opening in April in Ottawa too.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 9, 2008)

wow i've been waiting for that.  i hope the prices arent hideous like the online prices for canadian shipping.


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 15, 2008)

oh man, that is amaaaaazing!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Willa (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 

 
_Does anybody know when and if Sephora is coming to Montreal??

Thanks!_

 
We were supposed to have one last autumn
In La Baie centre ville
But they changed their plans for 2008 or 2009
My man told me something like it wasnt a good time to open a makeup store... because of the markets and everything


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Apr 13, 2008)

Last I heard they were originally supposed to open in May,and it got pushed back to June.
One is in Pacific Center and the other one.. I so don't remember. But it wasn't in Metro, it was in Vancovuer.
I can't wait... I need to find somewhere with info of where I can apply!


----------



## fletch50 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, one is in Pacific Centre for sure.  I was in Vegas a couple of months ago and the store at the Venetian had a small info card for Canadians listing stores.  It did say under opening in 2008: Vancouver, Pacific Centre.    However it didn't say anything about a second store.  Hopefully it will be opening soon!


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 25, 2008)

I e-mailed Sephora and they told me, Pacific Centre, September 2009.

And they'd better keep their word!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, that's great and all, but I really wish that both weren't in Vancouver... I wish one was closer to me.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 25, 2008)

I just drooled a little bit.
THANKYOUU for the news


----------



## smh28 (Aug 25, 2008)

So happy to hear it! Can't wait! I hate having to drive all the way to Seattle to go! Yay!


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 25, 2008)

I will still probably buy from the states instead to save on the taxes and lame canadian markup prices.  It will be only good for testing out the makeup before I get it in the states.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, I'm just a touch shocked that Calgary got a Sephora before Vancouver.  Typically, it's always the other way around.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 27, 2008)

^ That was an issue in my angry e-mail. I said, "HOW CAN YOU HAVE TWO STORES IN ALBERTA *insert senseless rant here*". They replied in a very calm manner so it only made me feel more like an irrationally angry person haha.


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 2, 2009)

July 10, 2009


----------



## krijsten (Jul 2, 2009)

I walked by the store in the Pacific center last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









OPEN SOON


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 2, 2009)

YES! I wonder if there will be anything special happening on opening day. Hopefully...as I will definitely be at Pacific Centre next Friday!!


----------



## Jade (Jul 2, 2009)

The Other one will be in Metrotown. I saw the sign today


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 9, 2009)

Who is stoked for Friday?!

Because I am!!!!!


----------



## Marie71 (Jul 9, 2009)

Me! I will be going to the one in Coquitlam centre. We went out there the other day and it only took us 35 minutes going over the new Golden Ears bridge. So much better than driving 2 hrs.  Can't wait.


----------



## ashschu (Jul 10, 2009)

I plan on making a trip to the mainland next weekend for Sephora!! So pumped! I figured I might as well skip opening weekend in case it's a complete gong show....I want to be able to get to the goods without having to fight for my spot! lol

Let us know how opening weekend is at the Pacific Centre store!


----------



## clovergirl104 (Jul 13, 2009)

Did anyone make it to the Coquitlam or Pacific Center opening? How were the prices?


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 14, 2009)

On the Pacific Center location: 

The prices are the same as the Canadian prices on the Sephora site.

Pretty much still a gong show from opening till close...lots of stuff out of stock, picked at, etc.

If you have to go, I would go in the early morning.

If you are going to be buying more than $120 worth, might as well buy it online with the free shipping and samples. 

I got an awesome Sephora umbrella for free on opening day. Woot!


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 12, 2009)

So, I had no idea the Metrotown one opened pretty recently! ...I have spent wayy too much on makeup this past month.

BTW, am I just crazy, or do they not sell Stila at the Vancouver Sephoras at all?! 

I swear I looked through the entire Pacific Centre one (haven't looked so thoroughly in the Metrotown one yet), but couldn't find one single Stila item.


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_So, I had no idea the Metrotown one opened pretty recently! ...I have spent wayy too much on makeup this past month.

BTW, am I just crazy, or do they not sell Stila at the Vancouver Sephoras at all?! 

I swear I looked through the entire Pacific Centre one (haven't looked so thoroughly in the Metrotown one yet), but couldn't find one single Stila item. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i know i looked at the one in coq and pacific center and no stila. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and forever 21 opened on Sat ...


----------



## user79 (Oct 13, 2009)

I wish we had a Sephora here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have no good makeup stores at all.


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_BTW, am I just crazy, or do they not sell Stila at the Vancouver Sephoras at all?! 

I swear I looked through the entire Pacific Centre one (haven't looked so thoroughly in the Metrotown one yet), but couldn't find one single Stila item. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did the exact same thing!! So disappointing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I guess there's always BeautyMark in Yaletown...


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't been to BeautyMark before, was actually putting it off because going to Sephora would be much more convenient. But I guess I'll have to go now!! sigh.


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 10, 2009)

Ooh, realized now that I can get my Stila at Murale in Oakridge!! YEAHH. 

I went to Beautymark the other day and the only makeup-related thing I got was Bliss hand cream (which isn't even makeup...LOL). Apart from that I also got a cute wristlet.


----------

